# Where To Drink In Melbourne?



## Hefty (13/3/09)

Hi peoples,
I'll be in Melbourne on the first weekend of April (seeing "Wicked" with my wife and sister-in-law) and was wondering if people could recommend a good spot for some craftbrews on tap and possibly a good counter meal?

HABAHAGD!
Jono.


----------



## Fents (13/3/09)

in before the search.

Mrs parma's, cookie, Lounge, Transport, 2 brothers brewery, Mountain goat brewery, 3 Ravens brewry, Local Taphouse.

I'll let you type those into google and find out where they are.


----------



## cpsmusic (13/3/09)

Hefty said:


> Hi peoples,
> I'll be in Melbourne on the first weekend of April (seeing "Wicked" with my wife and sister-in-law) and was wondering if people could recommend a good spot for some craftbrews on tap and possibly a good counter meal?
> 
> HABAHAGD!
> Jono.



My local!

The Local Taphouse - http://www.thelocal.com.au/theLocalMelbourne.html
184 Carlisle St
St Kilda East

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## seemax (13/3/09)

also..

Belgian Bier Cafe (St Kilda & Sth Bank) 
Euro Bier (city)

Just be prepared to pay for craft beer on tap, or in bottle for that matter.


----------



## Ronin (13/3/09)

Hefty said:


> Hi peoples,
> I'll be in Melbourne on the first weekend of April (seeing "Wicked" with my wife and sister-in-law) and was wondering if people could recommend a good spot for some craftbrews on tap and possibly a good counter meal?
> 
> HABAHAGD!
> Jono.



Not a counter meal, but some great pizzas. Bar Fred (www.barfred.com.au) has one of the best beer selections, local and imported.

Going there tonight actually, one of my favourites.

Otherwise I love the portland hotel (James Squire Brewhouse) for a meal and good beer.


----------



## Wonderwoman (13/3/09)

Fents said:


> in before the search.
> 
> Mrs parma's, cookie, Lounge, Transport, 2 brothers brewery, Mountain goat brewery, 3 Ravens brewry, Local Taphouse.
> 
> I'll let you type those into google and find out where they are.




+1 for 2 brothers brewery and mountain goat brewery!!!

transport has a good beer selection but shit atmosphere IMO

haven't been to the others to comment


----------



## brettprevans (13/3/09)

although this topic has been covered before (do a search). I cant beleive no one has mentioned Mrs Parmas!. MASSIVE selection of craft beer and good parmas as well. ok i'll admit i mostly drihnk there, but still.


----------



## bowie in space (13/3/09)

> I cant beleive no one has mentioned Mrs Parmas!.


 
that was the first place mentioned


----------



## brettprevans (13/3/09)

oops.


----------



## Maple (13/3/09)

CM2, if you're there now, I'll be pissed you didn't let me know. 

+1 for Mrs Parma's. Great parmas and the beer to match


----------



## Punkal (13/3/09)

I cant believe i live in Melbourne for 4 years and i have never been to MRS Parma's looking at the place online now, lucky for me i am going to be down there next week so i will be trying this place out and if i am not working to hard ill have a look at some of the other places. 

Thanks Heafty and everyone that has made recomentations. :beer:


----------



## Count Vorlauf (14/3/09)

Just here to second or third Mrs. Parma's, Bar Fred, Mtn Goat Brewery (open Wednesday and Friday nights only), 2 Brothers (open Thurs and Fri only, I believe), and the Local Taphouse. 

An easy good beer crawl through Fitzroy and Collingwood could incorporate Grumpy's Green (specialising in Victorian craft beers), Lambsgo Bar, and the Fox Hotel (great local and import selection). 

For a day trips outside the city, Hargreave's restaurant is still open and trading in Yarra Glen and Holgate Brewhouse in Woodend (abt. 1 hour by car or V-line from CBD) is open 7 days a week.


----------



## Count Vorlauf (14/3/09)

And can't believe I forgot to mention Beer DeLuxe in Fed Square. Quite a massive selection of bottled beers and always some interesting things on tap.


----------



## fcmcg (22/3/09)

Count Vorlauf said:


> And can't believe I forgot to mention Beer DeLuxe in Fed Square. Quite a massive selection of bottled beers and always some interesting things on tap.



Ad was surprised no-one mentioned the royston Hotel in richmond which has hand pimped ales and a great selection of craft tap beer...and excellent food...get a bowl ( or 2 ) of the egg plant chips to nack on whilst having a couple of pre dinner drinks..


----------



## pip__ (22/3/09)

fergthebrewer said:


> the royston Hotel in richmond which has hand pimped ales



The mind boggles... :lol:


----------



## kevin_smevin (22/3/09)

The Great Britain On Church St Richmond and the Gem on Wellington St collingwood both have a pretty good selection of micros. The Gem has great food and a great atmosphere.


----------



## chadjaja (22/3/09)

Go to my local.

The Terminus in Clifton hill just near the station. You will find 3 Ravens on tap there with a few other craft brews. Then the middle three taps are rotating craft brews that change once a month or so and then there is an extensive bottled beer choice with great food. Great low key but classy pub with great staff. 
James and the guys know their beers too.


----------



## /// (22/3/09)

Bar Etiquette, 408 sydney road brunswick. had 2 x bridge road, grand ridge and a great sherry in the fridge. Nay, not a great sherry, a superb sherry!

Scotty


----------



## Hargie (22/3/09)

....Goat + Royston...the Royston has the Holgate Choccy Porter...fantastic...

...oh and Jane's Fancy Pants, Rapunzel & Surefoot Stout are drinking superbly at the Goat...


----------



## chappo1970 (22/3/09)

Hefty?
Bugger those mexicans and their Latte culture mate, try a Sully or Chappo brew day mate!


----------



## fcmcg (22/3/09)

pip__ said:


> The mind boggles... :lol:



sorry typo....hand pumped is what i should have typed...but then maybe the beers are pimping themselves to us beer lovers lol


----------



## Hefty (4/4/09)

Chappo said:


> Hefty?
> Bugger those mexicans and their Latte culture mate, try a Sully or Chappo brew day mate!


I might just have to take you up on that sometime soon, Chappo!
Just got back from "Wicked". Awesome Show.
We had dinner upstairs at the Lounge beforehand. The grill was great!
The matilda Bay Bohemian Pilsner and the Mountain Goat Hightail Ale were even better!

Cheers to all who gave suggestions. (Also looked at going to Cookie and Mrs Parmas but both were booked out!)
HABAHAGD!
Jono.


----------



## Fents (5/4/09)

ahhh the Lounge....excellent choice. Worked there for 4 years DJ'ing. Hope you had the chicken parma, something to be reckoned with, or at least used to be. also recommend the chicken pot pie. Great place.


----------



## pip__ (7/4/09)

Just back from Melbourne on business and managed to get to Mrs Parma's and Beer Deluxe. Both highly recommended.

The Temple Special Bitter in Mrs Parma's really hit the spot, good choice there too and the food was filling. Service very friendly. Beer Deluxe a but more impersonal but the Temple Saison on draught was absolutely amazing. Must try more Temple beers on future visits.


----------



## HoppingMad (7/4/09)

Fents said:


> in before the search.
> 
> Mrs parma's, cookie, Lounge, Transport, 2 brothers brewery, Mountain goat brewery, 3 Ravens brewry, Local Taphouse.
> 
> I'll let you type those into google and find out where they are.



+1 to all of those, Fents has nailed the top picks. Also in the CBD you have European Beer Cafe, James Squire Brewhouse (two of them - one in Russell St and one at Docklands). Rooftop bar above Cookie also has a great view of the city by night and last time I was there had beers like Erdinger on tap. Cookie is in a building on Swanston St called Curzon house and has three bars in it on 3 different levels (Cookie, The toff, and Rooftop bar).

Someone else mentioned Brunswick St Fitzroy but neglected to mention the Little Creatures Dining Hall. Great food, great atmosphere, good winelist for the ladies if that's their bag and the LC beers are darn fresh from the tap and yum. Brunswick st is a great spot to bar hop along, with plenty of ripping spots and is buzzing and open late even on a monday night.

Cheers and happy drinkin'  

Hopper.


----------



## bowie in space (8/4/09)

Also the Standard in Fitzroy. Laid back vibe with an excellent beer garden. On tap is mountain goat, coopers, and also becks, asahi, hoegaarden, newcastle brown, kilkenny, etc.

You wouldn't even know the place exists as you walk past the front door.

My kind of place. :icon_cheers: 

Bowie


----------



## pip__ (8/4/09)

HoppingMad said:


> Someone else mentioned Brunswick St Fitzroy but neglected to mention the Little Creatures Dining Hall. Great food, great atmosphere, good winelist for the ladies if that's their bag and the LC beers are darn



I put my head in there. They serve beer in ponys! I didn't realise you could still get those - not seen one in Sydney yet.


----------



## manticle (8/4/09)

Ronin said:


> Bar Fred (www.barfred.com.au)



Amazing beer selection and bar staff who know their beer. Non wanky atmoshpere too.

I second the pizza recommendation but if you really want a counter meal, the railway hotel directly across the road does good ones.

Cookie (swanston street) has a good beer selection and reasonable food but is very yuppie centric and not somewhere I care to go again. Annoyingly loud music too.

I haven't seen this one mentioned and I haven't been there but any beer lover should probably check it out. My expectations are high.

http://www.belgianbeercafemelbourne.com/index.php

I realise this post is too late for the initial poster but recommendations are always good.


----------

